# Cost of living



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Is it possible to live on an income of €1275. We would be buying a property so no renting/mortgage. Not going out for meals all the time just enjoying the lifestyle and a slower pace of life!! Any info would be helpful


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

On the face of it, yes. As always though it depends on the individual.

Have a look here and experiment, it might help:-
Cost of Living Comparison Between Exeter, United Kingdom And Gandia, Spain


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tammy123 said:


> Is it possible to live on an income of €1275. We would be buying a property so no renting/mortgage. Not going out for meals all the time just enjoying the lifestyle and a slower pace of life!! Any info would be helpful


If we counted only what we spent on our day to day life in Spain (ie not including what we spent on holidays) for the 9 years before our pensions kicked in, then yes. Our total expenditure including food, utilities, IBI, insurance (including private health insurance as we were below pension age), public transport (we don't have a car) plus personal expenditure on entertainment, clothes, hairdressing, gym etc. was around €950 per month which gives you some additional margin for things like repairs and maintenance. What effect exchange rate variations might have on your income, of course, nobody can say.


----------



## Malia (May 6, 2016)

Relyat said:


> On the face of it, yes. As always though it depends on the individual.
> 
> Have a look here and experiment, it might help:-
> ]


That's a brilliant site - thanks Relyat


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> Is it possible to live on an income of €1275. We would be buying a property so no renting/mortgage. Not going out for meals all the time just enjoying the lifestyle and a slower pace of life!! Any info would be helpful



Remember that the 1275 euros may not always be 1275 euros!!
When we arrived here in December 2008 £1000 bought just 1000 euros. This December £1000 bought around 1430 euros. Now you'll get around 1260 euros.
In the event of Brexit the £ could fall steeply. Or the £ could rise if the vote is to Remain, who knows?

Everything depends on your lifestyle, whether you will use private health care, whether you can absorb unexpected costs for house or car repairs, dental care...I've had to spend over 800 euros on dental care since February, 600 euros for repairs to a car....
Then there's water and electricity bills...so many things to consider. Will you have pets to feed and have vets' bills for? Feeding two big dogs and the neighbourhood stray cats costs almost as much as our grocery bill!!
But for two people with a modest lifestyle, yes, that amount should be OK< allowing for currency fluctuations.


----------



## marypop (May 8, 2016)

Hi, this is from a Spaniard. It depends on where you want to live. If you go for a city, the cost of living is higher but you could get by with this money (of course, no luxuries at all) if you live in a town or village.


----------

